# London's Abandoned Tube Stations



## tbkscott (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is one for you undergound guys dont know if you will have seen it before but found it the other day and looks really interesting - especially if you live in London lol.

http://www.abandonedstations.org.uk/


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 15, 2009)

Brilliant - thanks for the link  I'm originally from London and have thought about doing a photography project on abandoned stations. 

If I remember rightly, some popstar filmed her music video in the disused station on the Jubilee Line. Can't remember what station it was though.


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Aug 15, 2009)

unless im missing something i thought stockwell was still in use. but im not a heavy user of the underground. im at the end of the norther line [morden] and have used it 3 times in the space of 1 month in the last 5 years.


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 15, 2009)

Anthillmob74 said:


> unless im missing something i thought stockwell was still in use. but im not a heavy user of the underground. im at the end of the norther line [morden] and have used it 3 times in the space of 1 month in the last 5 years.



If you actually read the page.... it says..



> The modernisation of the line in 1923 saw the platforms resited to the south, the former site being used for a crossover point.
> The white tiles of the original station are still visible from a passing train.



From that information I'd be willing to bet that they moved the station slightly...

Closing the original and opening what you know today.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Aug 16, 2009)

When I was living in London a few years back for a brief amount of time I used to love that website . Whenever I'm on the tube now the "If you get bored on the tube - you can always look out of the window" cartoon comes to mind.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 16, 2009)

This is also a good site for abandoned bits of the Underground.

http://underground-history.co.uk/front.php


----------



## BoardedUp (Aug 3, 2010)

Derelict London tube stations are one of the many things I'm interested in. As well as the websites, there are several great books on the subject (with some excellent pics) by J.E. Connor.

Abandoned Aldwych station and the derelict section of tubeline that runs from it to Holborn are both often used for filming.

If you get on a tube train heading west from Holborn to Tottenham Court Road station, and you look out of the right-hand side of the train (north side) just after you leave Holborn, you'll see the grimy white tiling of the derelict British Museum station, closed since the 1930s.


----------



## plymlad (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one! Always been fascinated with the London Underground.


----------



## GE066 (Aug 3, 2010)

If you know the right people (ie people who've done it) there's a very easy abandoned station to get into, still with platforms.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 3, 2010)

bukowski_jr said:


> If you know the right people (ie people who've done it) there's a very easy abandoned station to get into, still with platforms.



And would you be one of them?


----------



## boothy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for this link  There's something really interesting about abandoned tube stations !


----------



## inayellowshirt (Dec 20, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get a personal tour of Aldwych the other year. Shame I only found this site recently as I only took a few photo's on my phone.

Amazing place.

Even got to ride in a tube cab and drive one of their simulators at Edgware


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 15, 2011)

*Fantastic thank you*

After ten minutes this has given me three leads within a 5 minute radius of my house


----------



## Saffron (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow those are realy interesting, can appreciate that due to security they don't let people down there. many years ago a riend worked in London and I went there once to help with some photography the studio we were in was below road level in an old converted big house and there was an opening to underground passage ways, really odd, sorry can't remember which part of London it was.

Saff Xx


----------



## cogito (Jun 24, 2011)

GE066 said:


> If you know the right people (ie people who've done it) there's a very easy abandoned station to get into, still with platforms.



If you can't go without someone that's done it before, then how did the first people do it?


----------



## GE066 (Jun 24, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> And would you be one of them?



For the record i've never been to a ghost station, certainly not 10 of them. Good evening special branch peeps!



cogito said:


> If you can't go without someone that's done it before, then how did the first people do it?



Magic dear boy!


----------



## EastOfDesolation (Jun 25, 2011)

http://eofd.co.uk/492/south-kentish-town-tube-station/

http://eofd.co.uk/453/northern-city-line/

http://eofd.co.uk/33/mark-lane-tube-station/

http://eofd.co.uk/540/down-street-station/

http://eofd.co.uk/559/bull-and-bush-north-end-station/


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2011)

I was just about to say, I'm sure someone on here has done them, then EoD posts his links! 
Remember tho, it's a different set of rules getting caught down there....


----------



## cogito (Jun 26, 2011)

GE066 said:


> Magic dear boy!



I knew it!


----------

